

Building on the 'last developable piece of land in San Francisco' - x43b
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/22/business/san-francisco-shipyard/

======
beeswax
I "remember" that place from the book Daemon by Daniel Suarez (not going to
spoil anything). Looks exactly like I imagined it back then.

It's amazing that in a metro area apparently struggling with affordable
housing huge properties like this can exist unconverted for such a long time.

